# Good plants for cherries?



## geckogirly (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey, everyone,

I'm going to get some cherries and I was wondering what especially good plants were for them to hide in?

Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Thanks!

-Andrea


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I know mine love java moss


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Ditto...moss is best. Mine are with moss and java fern. I have moss and cherries are you in the area?


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Overgrown coontail, anacharis and java moss. They love it.
They do seem to love looking for food in the java moss. I assume more surface area for microbes in a given volume (halloween night in an apartment building..lots of candy quickly )


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

I suggest the lower tech/maintenance the better. That way you don't have to worry about dosing, keeping as many parameters in line, etc. I have mine in a low tech tank where the only thing I do is change the water once a week and they're flourishing.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Both of mine are low tech.
But no babies yet, but then the tetras might be the problem


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Tetras will be a problem for shrimplets w/o tons of moss or a good carpet plant (HM, riccia, glosso...)


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a dense upper canopy. The bottom is slowly getting carpeted with java moss (a very fine hair java moss - anybody know what it is).

The 2.5G has the fine hair moss and regular java moss, and two shrimp are able to survive with the Betta. And I definalely belive it's due to the moss.

I'm trying to make the 20g-long have more carpet - replanting cuttings. Would like the HM to spreadout but seems to be difficult (grows tall and I have a floating ball too). Tried the whole sideways planting of the HM but not much carpet.


----------



## geckogirly (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the advise everyone...I've ordered some Java Moss, Anacharis, and Hornwort. I heard from someone who breeds them that they really like hornwort. These are in addition to the plants already in the tank.

Thanks again!

-Andrea


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Sounds good.
My dense canopy is hornwort and anachris. The females love being in there.
They seem to swim less than the males.

If you are doing el natural with no filter, you could get yourself some duckweed.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Currently my tank is this for my cherry red colony, and tonight I saw my first shrimplets.

Java Moss Ball, Flame Moss on driftwood,Crypts, 2x2 star moss, HC in the circle of stones and High Lighted Wisteria, 10 gallon, dual 25 watt 




































Little Shrimplet.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

In my 55 gal i had Hornort _Ceratophyllum submersum_, Willow moss _Fontinalis antipyretica_, and Pennywort _Hydrocotyle leucocephala_.

Now I have hornwort. I think it was covered in another topic somewhere, the Hornwort is so aggressive, it absorbs all the nutrients, added or natural, much faster than other plants leaving them without nutrients. The Pennywort still grows but not well, and the moss just turned brown and melted basically. That said, the Hornwort has covered at least 65% of the tank, and the shrimp love it.


----------

